# Rubbish collectors Vietnam



## deja vu (Nov 17, 2007)

Vietnam 2006 - Ho chi minh city / black river


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, those are some awesome shots. I can't even pick a favorite, they are all pretty great. The only downside to a few of them is that the people depicted are smiling. When I think of someone collecting rubbish, I think of someone that is sad and/or angry, not someone smiling. The happiness in some of these shots sort of takes away from the meaning I tried to pull from the shots. Great shots though, seriously, great stuff.


----------



## bill04 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome shots once again. I don't think the smile takes anything away. They don't need to be sad or angry just because they are collecting trash. It's an honest living.


----------



## dpolston (Nov 27, 2007)

I loved them overall. Great stuff, although I thought the diagonal framing in a couple of them were distracting (4 and 6 primarily. 3 was "iffy"). It looked like you were cropping to the shape of their hats.


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm surprised that you got to photograph their faces.  I remember seeing a presentation by a college professor about Vietnamese trash collectors and none of them would agree to have their faces uncovered because of the shame associated with their lives...


----------



## kevindosi (Dec 15, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Wow, those are some awesome shots. I can't even pick a favorite, they are all pretty great. The only downside to a few of them is that the people depicted are smiling. When I think of someone collecting rubbish, I think of someone that is sad and/or angry, not someone smiling. The happiness in some of these shots sort of takes away from the meaning I tried to pull from the shots.



the point  of photojournalism, as i understand it, is to reveal truth, not to enforce stereotypes.  if the people are smiling, then i say take pictures of it. great shots.


----------



## Dominic (Dec 15, 2007)

I really like the third shot.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 15, 2007)

kevindosi said:


> the point  of photojournalism, as i understand it, is to reveal truth, not to enforce stereotypes.  if the people are smiling, then i say take pictures of it. great shots.



I only wish more PJ's works with that understanding and not to enforce their agendas. 

Nice work, I like them all, but the diagonals are a slight distraction. OK for artsy type shots, but look a little out of place here as this looks like a straight PJ photo set. Overall, good work. Please post more.


----------



## roentarre (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome!! Showing the life of people really well


----------



## deja vu (Dec 17, 2007)

thx a lot for ur comments guys... 

U know, i did not just go there for a few hours. I spent a lot of time with this 2 women - until they trusted me and opend their life for me as an outstanding man. 
the 4th picture in b/w where she's smiling is taken during she watched the photos which I took from her.


----------

